# Question about a Case 8545 inline square baler



## Marshall (Jul 22, 2009)

I just bought a Case 8545 small square baler. My question is this , approximately how many square bales can it produce in an hour, given the bales are approximately 3 feet long and weight in the neighborhood of 50 lbs?

I started baling with it today and had some large windrows. I had the baler attached to a John Deere, 4030, which is 85 hp. I had to run the tractor in A1 at around 1800 rpms. In 2 hours, I baled 370 bales, on the counter. I broke a few of them and had to rethread a needle once from the twine breaking.

My dad gave me a hard time because I was in the slowest gear of the tractor and stated that my old NH310 could bale as fast or faster than the Case.

He hasn't run the NH310 and I know I would have been loosing hay off to the side of the narrow pickup of the NH vs. the Case. I also believe the large windrows that I was in would have sheared many pins on the NH.

I am concerned about the speed.

Has anyone with an inline baler timed the bales per hour and what can I expect and or what is the norm?

Thanks,

Marshall


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a Massey version (1837) and I believe I average around 400 per hour but never really paid much attention to it, usually breakdowns or something that causes me to stop baling so I never really get an accurate count (can't recall what the bale counter says) but my windrows are usually very large and I am usually in A1-2 depending on the aforementioned windrows......I would just as soon go slow on less windrows than faster on more windrows.....my take anyway


----------



## Marshall (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree to your point. I made this point to my father today as well and he still acted like was an idiot for getting the baler. He kept saying the NH 310 could go that fast and I just wasted my money.

Marshall


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Marshall said:


> I agree to your point. I made this point to my father today as well and he still acted like was an idiot for getting the baler. He kept saying the NH 310 could go that fast and I just wasted my money.
> 
> Marshall


I like all of the older NH balers but I love my Hesston inline....ask dad if that NH ever wanted to make banana bales....always a bit of a problem (just a bit of tinkering)


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Buddy of mine used to run an inline and a 348 deere side by side, the deere would always bale a little faster but at the end of the day the inline always had more bales on the counter. They are also a lot more consistent bales and that's why there is now 2 inlines running side by side. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

One thing I've noticed about my 8530 is that it tells me when to slow down. The bales start getting a bit ragged around the edges if I'm going too fast. It'll bale faster but quality suffers.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We run a case 8530 on a 4030 and a Massey 1839 on a 4230. I would say we average about 300 bales per hour in heavy hay. Have seen 350 and have seen 250. I think you need run your 4030 at about 2100 rpm. This is 540 pto on ours and will run your baler at 100 strokes per minute. That should up your capacity some.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have found that when you double a windrow that if you lay them together side by side versus one on top of other that you can go much faster and the bales look terrific. Just thought I would pass this tip on to the inliners. I was baling the windrows(twins)over 3mph about 2 weeks ago and the bales are gorgeous....and I was pulling an accumulator while my son was grappling. We got it done that day very rapidly.

I was using a rotary rake.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Buddy of mine used to run an inline and a 348 deere side by side, the deere would always bale a little faster but at the end of the day the inline always had more bales on the counter. They are also a lot more consistent bales and that's why there is now 2 inlines running side by side. Slow and steady wins the race.


OK I'll bite!!!!!! If the JD 348 baled more bales per hour then how did the Case inline bale more bales per day????


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> OK I'll bite!!!!!! If the JD 348 baled more bales per hour then how did the Case inline bale more bales per day????


If it had one hickup that cost 30 minutes or an hour that's all it would take. I never saw the inline give an ounce of trouble.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think in all reality, it's splitting hairs a bit.....the 348 is a great baler, as is the NH line of balers, given the same trouble free day of baling, I don't think you'd see any sizable difference in productivity either way between an inline and others.... reliability is the key factor, down time is lost time= less bales in the barn......and I also happen to think that the build quality of all the machines is very good, at the EOTD I like straddling the windrow better, although in big windrow, without a tall tractor, that can sometimes lead to some problems. I wouldn't be afraid to buy any of them new or in good used condition, having said that, I would prefer an 1840 if for no other reason than larger twine capacity....


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Just out of curiosity the mf 1840 and the case 8545 what would be the difference if any on bales per hour or should i say capacity, i,m over my rest period now hope to add a bit more to the forum soon


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Waldo said:


> Just out of curiosity the mf 1840 and the case 8545 what would be the difference if any on bales per hour or should i say capacity, i,m over my rest period now hope to add a bit more to the forum soon


Hey Waldo, Glad to see you back! Hope all is well down under!

The MF 1840 and the Case 8545 (essentially a Hesston 4590) are both 100 stroke per minute balers. I wouldn't see any real difference in bales per hour if both machines were in shape and baling without issue. There were some minor chamber design changes to the 1840, and of course you have larger twine boxes so you wouldn't have to stop and refill twine as often.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I have a 310 and it can really crank out some bales but the windrows must be uniform and not to big or small. I can bang out roughly 325 per hour in good hay like this.


----------

